# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  pharmacom labs not legit, beware

## smeeto

just a warning to anyone out there, i got some pharmacom gear from a source that i verified with the company directly as a legit distributor of their gear, and it was complete bunk. Not even underdosed, i wouldn't be surprised if it was just vegetable oil or some shit. Ran their test e for 8 weeks and felt nothing so i got my blood levels checked, no change at all. 
I should say though that a friend of mine got test e from them awhile back and it was 100% legit for him, so i think its safe to say their selective scammers. I can't attach a picture of it as my phone took a little swim a few days back.

----------


## sixfootseven

thnx

----------


## bodybuilder

That sucks i just ran some tri-tren , prop, and tbol and all were really good.

----------


## safa66

> just a warning to anyone out there, i got some pharmacom gear from a source that i verified with the company directly as a legit distributor of their gear, and it was complete bunk. Not even underdosed, i wouldn't be surprised if it was just vegetable oil or some shit. Ran their test e for 8 weeks and felt nothing so i got my blood levels checked, no change at all. 
> I should say though that a friend of mine got test e from them awhile back and it was 100% legit for him, so i think its safe to say their selective scammers. I can't attach a picture of it as my phone took a little swim a few days back.





hey smeeto please contact me i cant send you private message....

----------


## almostgone

> hey smeeto please contact me i cant send you private message....


You don't have enough posts for PM privileges, safs66.

----------


## BG

You have copy of the blood work?

----------


## JohnnyKirk

thanks for the info, will keep on growing and progressing with radjay and vermo gear.

----------


## PT

Please post a copy of the blood work. Obviously black out your name

----------


## safa66

> You don't have enough posts for PM privileges, safs66.


thats why i asked him to contact me even threw mail. i wonder about his pharmacom gear review....

----------


## BG

> thats why i asked him to contact me even threw mail. i wonder about his pharmacom gear review....


Just ask he can post it here.

----------


## LEO78

i've heard they are underdosed

----------


## Trevis

what is their origin? China?

----------


## Wes201

##stay away from pharmacom and also Big D. They are very well known "selective" scammers. They will rip you off and send either nothing or Wesson corn oil.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> thanks for the info, will keep on growing and progressing with radjay and vermo gear.


Agreed,
i 'd better keep on moving with trusted vermo.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> i've heard they are underdosed


also heard about this.
it sucks.

----------


## Wizwell

> hey smeeto please contact me i cant send you private message....


 Why are you digging up a 2 year old post?

----------


## AnimeRocks88

> thanks for the info, will keep on growing and progressing with radjay and vermo gear.


hey!
what radjay stuff did u try ?

----------


## solesrch

Glad I read this post. Almost gave them a try.

----------


## jolter604

They are pushing this stuff on ....... as the best thing going.

----------


## ggerman

> i've heard they are underdosed


also heard about that.
i would avoid pharmacom.

----------


## tdoe11

Also pushing it big time on another forum i go on, SF

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> hey!
> what radjay stuff did u try ?


ran their oils mostly. not bad i'd say though i never trusted indian manufactures before. this one was right on.

----------


## Score

I had good luck with their Cyp 250. 

Have some E and Deca on the way, I'm confident it will be g2g as well.

----------


## Basicstero

very interesting... somebody is just saying - Pharmacom gear is bunk and that`s all... please provide reliable proves!

----------


## Basicstero

Dear audience, please read this post before you will make any conclusions.

----------

